# Floorplans Updated



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Just noticed today that Keystone has updated the 2006 floorplans and specs on the website. Looks like a new (huge??) fiver on there too, the 32FRLDS. WOW! 
The 23KRS and 28KRS are showing too.

Outback website


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You're right that new 32FRLDS looks nice, if it had places for a W/D hookup I'd say it looks like a full timers rig. With the 34' 9" length the USS Raptor isn't looking so large after all


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

What does the "K" denote?

Reverie


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Reverie said:


> What does the "K" denote?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]71125[/snapback]​


THose are the 2 Kargo haulers..........

Steve


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

That 32 footer looks like you could throw a huge party even in the rain. could probably hold 20 comfortably just in the living room area. Definitely a NK rig as there is only one bed.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW!







That new 5ver is a monster!
Now that thing really could use a Dodge MegaCab TwinScrew!

The first Outback the qualifies as a rally unto itself!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> You're right that new 32FRLDS looks nice, if it had places for a W/D hookup I'd say it looks like a full timers rig. With the 34' 9" length the USS Raptor isn't looking so large after all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y-Guy,

That tri-axle monster is still looking large to me. Are you thinking you need a bigger 5-er?

Bill


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The Raptor is still King around here!!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I wonder if that bad boy comes with a supply of "get a pull thru site free" cards....???

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I didn't know Steve
But I sure wouldn't want to back that monster into a site









Don


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

HootBob said:


> I didn't know Steve
> But I sure wouldn't want to back that monster into a site
> 
> 
> ...


Or a gas station, parking lot, or any right hand turns


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

But it is amazingly light.... Pretty sure my single-axle 3500 would pull it without breaking any weight ratings, even when loaded. Pretty decent! Definitly one to look at if the 28 gets to small for us. Glad I made my storage building doors 13' high -- I almost went to just 12' 6".


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> The Raptor is still King around here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


9 months later and my kids are STILL talking about the RAPTOR!! I'm gonna have to sell everything and start over just to get some peace and quite....


----------

